# Polyradiculopathy



## nyyankees (May 3, 2010)

Anyone know a good dx code for the above? 357.0?? Thanks..


----------



## rkmcoder (May 3, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

Without greater specificity, a gander in the ICD-9 Index under Radiculopathy yields 729.2.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

